# Raintree Vacations



## Bill4728 (Feb 12, 2008)

Raintree Vacations is a TS system compiled from 3 TS groups, Raintree, Club Regina and Whiski Jack

Here is a list of Raintree Vacation Club Resorts:

Whiski Jack Resorts (17 resort locations) Whistler BC
The Sandcastle at Birch Bay, WA
Franz Klammer Lodge Telluride, CO
Teton Club Jackson Hole , WY
Park Plaza Park City, UT
The Miners Club Park City, UT
Polo Towers Las Vegas, NV
Cimarron Golf Resort Palm Springs, CA
Kona Reef Hawaii
Grand Regina Los Cabos
Club Regina Los Cabos
Club Regina Puerto Vallarta
Club Regina Cancun
Casa San Felipe Hostal Oaxaca
Hostal Las Cúpulas Oaxaca
Villa Vera Puerto Mio - Zihuatanejo
Villa Vera Puerto Isla Mujeres
Villa Vera Acapulco


----------



## LAX Mom (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm interested in some of these locations/resorts (Teton Club, The Miners Club, Franz Klammer Lodge) with Raintree and wondering how I can find more info. 

I would like to purchase and then exchange within the Raintree system. How do I find out how many points are needed for off-season in the resorts mentioned above?

I don't know anything about Raintree and I'm not finding much in a search of these forums. 

Is it possible to purchase points or just a specific location? How difficult is it to exhange within Raintree?

Thanks!


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Aug 18, 2008)

As far as I know, Polo Towers in LV is part of the Diamond Resort system.  Perhaps I am missing a piece of crucial information.


----------



## Cyndi (Oct 2, 2008)

My understanding is that Raintree has an agreement with Diamond and has the contract for a number of their room which are in the RVC trading system. I think the Kona resort is Diamond as well. It expands Raintrees trading portfolio without the hassle of actually owning the units.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Oct 11, 2008)

We recently stayed at Club Intrawest in Whistler and I posted a very favorable review.  I also described our vacation in the Canad section. The Whiski Jack resorts are all over place. The Whiski Jack at the Westin seems to be the best of the Whiski Jack resorts IMHO. If we could not get Club Intrawest, that would be our second choice for a Whistler TS exchange.   

We stayed at the Hilton Los Cabos resort several years ago and saw Club Regina Los Cabos at the Westin.  It seemed very nice from the outside but we dit not go inside.  We stayed in the Deer Valley Lodge in Park City Utah for a meeting prior to entering the world of timesharing.  I really don't know about the Miners Club at the Canyons, but the Canyons are beautiful. 

Could it be that Raintree facilities associated with Westin are held to a higher standard?


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 11, 2008)

Whiski Jack resorts are a assortment of different kinds of units. Most are a few rooms in a condo bldg. ( Whiski Jack @ the Westin is like that except a few rooms in a hotel)  But a few are the whole resort. Any whiski jack which use the whole resort are very nice (Like Whiski Jack Northstar)  Others are just OK.


----------

